# Anubias on Trellis Raft



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a really happy _Anubias_ that I've had gorwing on an Epi-Trellis raft for about five months. I got a few pictures of it today because I moved it into my 55-gallon crypts tank.










The leaves have a beautiful luster which the picture fails to show. I really like this plant. Can anybody guess what species/variety it might be? The leaves are getting bigger and bigger and the largest are ~4".


----------



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice plant whats a Epi-Trellis raft?


----------

